# A Book I am Required to Read Equates Barring Women From the Pulpit and Slavery



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 15, 2008)

As part of the required texts I have to read for my Homiletics course here at Pitt Theo Sem is a book entitled The Certain Sound of the Trumpet by Samuel D. Proctor. Well the book is decent as far as teaching how to craft sermons and I liked what the author had to say when I came upon this passage that has nothing to do with preaching.

You will see the problems immediately:

"It is puzzling to see how a preacher could face a congregation of males and females and hold theview that the God we serve favors Males over Females. Moreover, the apostle Paul, by whose word this policy is sustained, told us in 1 Corinthians 7:25 that on some matters he spoke on his own without God's approval or consent. In 1 Corinthians 11:3-9 he makes clear his gender prejudice. In 1 Corinthians 7:6 he acknowledges again that in his sexual views he speaks for himself not for God and goes by what seems comely, that is customary...How can a preacher of the radical revelation of God in Christ forsake all of that and choose instead to follow what is comely? Well in this country for 244 years it was "comely" for blacks to be denied education and to be someones property!"


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2008)

This is typical, and the same basic rationale is used by those who advocate affirming homosexual practice.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 15, 2008)

Just shrug your shoulders and say, "So?" 

And then do something like, "Well, he (or you) doesn't believe in absolute standards of morality and lacking any absolute standards, how can you say slavery is absolutely wrong?"


----------

